# Sockets +Port Forwarding = Chaos



## prolahmierer (2. Sep 2009)

Hallihallo Freunde der Netzwerke!

Der Prolahmierer ist dem Wahnsinn nahe, aber zum Glück gibt es ja dieses schöne Forum.

Ich habe eine Socket Anwendung. Auf einem Client (192.168.1.100) hinter einem Router. Sie horcht auf port 6090. Der Router macht ein Port-Forwarding für Port 6090 auf meine Client-IP 192.168.1.100. 

Jetzt geschehen hier ganz merkwürdige Dinge. Um es zu testen habe ich mich per SSH mal von hier (=192.168.1.100) auf unseren Uni-Rechner eingeloggt und von dort eine Verbindung etabliert. Das ging toll, ich war glücklich.

Heute war ich auf der Arbeit und habe es von dort probiert. Nichts ging, wtf? Was ist hier los? Ist hier höhere Macht im Spiel?


----------



## thE_29 (2. Sep 2009)

FireWall in der Firma die gewisse Ports blockiert?


----------



## prolahmierer (2. Sep 2009)

Nach außen meinst du? Hmm das könnte ich mal recherchieren, habe ich noch nicht dran gedacht.  Das merkwürdige ist, der Client soll eigentlich auf dem iPhone laufen (auch über Sockets) und da geht es auch nicht. Muss ich mich mal schlau machen ob ich vielleicht andere Ports benutzen soll.


----------



## thE_29 (2. Sep 2009)

Im Notfall solche Apps immer auf 80 oder 8080 testen! Die Ports blockiert selten einer


----------



## prolahmierer (2. Sep 2009)

Ich prüf mal die Standard-Ports. Am End' liegt es wirklich daran, hätte mir auch einfallen könne *g*


----------

